# GTA III , Vice City, San Andreas in HD.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Came across an article that asks the question if Rockstar released an upgraded versions of GTA III, Vice City and San Andreas would it be popular? So what say you HTS gamers would you go out and buy this yes or no?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

With a much smaller polygon count and simpler AI and Physics, it could look really nice, with huge draw distances and possibly be much better populated.

I reckon I would probably buy them if they looked good enough, and a new coat of paint to make them look the part would certainly get attention.

I reckon its interesting, but not sure the effort involved would either be worth it, or they wouldnt put enough effort in to make it that much better. Its an interesting one for sure.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I would buy it. I still play GTA III and GTA III:Vice City. I never really got into San Andreas.

I found the XBOX versions to be better than the PS2 versions.


----------

